# How easily do screens scratch?



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jul 31, 2020)

Hey guys, curious how easily the Canon 5D IV screen scratches? I've had an 80D for 4 years, but I can rotate in the display. Obviously not so with the 5D IV. I have a screen protector coming but want to use the camera at a baseball game and dirt/sand will be in the air.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 31, 2020)

I got a new 5DSr a couple of years ago and scratched the screen in the first week or two of having it.  I dunno how it happened either.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jul 31, 2020)

I want to use it but afraid to scratch the screen until I get a protector on it lol


----------



## Derrel (Jul 31, 2020)

I take the screen protectors off, since 2003. Never scratched a screen.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jul 31, 2020)

Derrel said:


> I take the screen protectors off, since 2003. Never scratched a screen.


It comes with one on there out of the box?!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 31, 2020)

Yes, all 11 of the dslr cameras that I have bought since 2001 have come with a factory Supplied screen protector.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jul 31, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Yes, all 11 of the dslr cameras that I have bought since 2001 have come with a factory Supplied screen protector.


I'm going to have to look now!


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jul 31, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Yes, all 11 of the dslr cameras that I have bought since 2001 have come with a factory Supplied screen protector.


Unless it's cut perfectly to the screen, the 5D IV doesn't have one from factory


----------



## weepete (Jul 31, 2020)

I don't have one, never really worried about it either. But I do view cameras and lenses as tools, and tools get scratched from time to time. Unless you are really careless and get a big, deep scratch, it won't affect functionality.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 31, 2020)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I take the screen protectors off, since 2003. Never scratched a screen.
> ...





SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, all 11 of the dslr cameras that I have bought since 2001 have come with a factory Supplied screen protector.
> ...



Canon saved 50 cents for you by not furnishing one!


----------



## Space Face (Aug 1, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Yes, all 11 of the dslr cameras that I have bought since 2001 have come with a factory Supplied screen protector.




Hmmmmmmmmmm, none of the ones I've bought have, the most recent being the 5Dsr, the one I scratched.

Mind you the fact it was rolling around in the boot (trunk) of my car  with a dose of other loose crap might have something to do with how the damage was caused.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 1, 2020)

I have never scratched a screen in forty years......


----------



## Space Face (Aug 1, 2020)

Make that 2 now for me.  I just took an instrument screwdriver to the screen of my old 7D just to see how hard/easy it was to damage.  Just at the edge mind and it did take a wee bit of pressure to mark it. 

My hand did slipped and caused a bigger scratch than I'd intended but nothing that will interfere with the viewing.  Don't use it nowadays anyhow.  Stupid is as stupid does


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Aug 1, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Make that 2 now for me.  I just took an instrument screwdriver to the screen of my old 7D just to see how hard/easy it was to damage.  Just at the edge mind and it did take a wee bit of pressure to mark it.
> 
> My hand did slipped and caused a bigger scratch than I'd intended but nothing that will interfere with the viewing.  Don't use it nowadays anyhow.  Stupid is as stupid does


All in the name of science I guess, right?


----------



## Space Face (Aug 1, 2020)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Make that 2 now for me.  I just took an instrument screwdriver to the screen of my old 7D just to see how hard/easy it was to damage.  Just at the edge mind and it did take a wee bit of pressure to mark it.
> ...



Nah, just ne being a bit of a **ck


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 1, 2020)

I have not scratched a screen yet either i use a soft microfiber to clean them from time to time on three cameras two Nikon one Panasonic but i also keep them always in the camera bag separated from  anything that could scratch.I also go strapless no neck or shoulder or wrist  straps of any kind.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Aug 1, 2020)

Vello screen protector didn't fit well and I ended up taking it off


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 1, 2020)

When I bought my Fuji X100T compact camera over 4 years ago and bought screen protector at same time. It has scratches and I have peace of mind.


----------



## daveo228i (Aug 2, 2020)

I apply a quality screen protector to all my digital cameras. Years ago you had to apply a sticky buffer between the screen and the protector. Went around the edges. Very tight seal, never had any particles intrude between the screen and protector. Most recently I purchased a protector for the screen on my Leica CL. Laser cut to size, just peel off the covering and apply the cover directly to the screen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Original katomi (Aug 2, 2020)

Without getting the manual out I have a vague recollection that my canon  with touch screen suggests *not *using a 
Screen protector as it could interfere with the touch screen


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Aug 2, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> Without getting the manual out I have a vague recollection that my canon  with touch screen suggests *not *using a
> Screen protector as it could interfere with the touch screen


Makes sense. Though I don't mind much as I don't use the touch feature. I ordered JJC protector.


----------

